# The golytely cleanse caused a hemorrhoid... great



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

All finished with the disgusting bowel prep cleanse. I'll have a cup of chicken broth in a bit... but now I have my first ever, hemorrhoid.

I don't even know what to say about this. Anything other than Prep H to apply to it to make it vanish? I have friends coming into town, next week.

I'm guessing all the pooping and stuff caused it. So frustrated. At least it's not terribly uncomfortable to sit on. Just ruins wiping.

Any advice would be much appreciated. I hope it doesn't ruin my test tomorrow.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It won't ruin the test hon, no worries. Get yourself some flushable wipes to use. And maybe some Tucks or something to soothe things if they begin bothering you. I don't think there is anything that will get rid of it by tomorrow though, sorry.  Just think .. in a few hours all of this will be over! Hang in there. I will be thinking of you!


----------

